# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  REMATE DE AGROQUIMICOS !!!

## kscastaneda

Buen día, tengo un amigo que esta rematando los siguientes productos : 
Fenkill (fentoato) --> para caracha y larvas.
Saeta (ciromazina) --> para mosca minadora.
Luzaxim (carbendazim) --> para botrytis.
Gladiador (acetamiprid) --> para mosca blanca.
Fulminate (Fipronil) --> para caracha.
Certero (clorfenapyr) --> para larvas.
Paca, Troya (Clorpyrifos) --> para larvas.
Foliar 20-20-20 x 5 lt (foliar) --> para cualquier etapa del cultivo.
BIG-N x 20 lt (fertilizante liquido nitrógeno)
BIG-PHOS x 20 lt (fertilizante liquido fosforo)
MAGNEKLING x 50 kg (fertilizante de silicio) 
Para cotizaciones pueden escribir a mi e-mail personal :  kscastaneda@hotmail.comTemas similares: Agroquímicos y foliares en remate REMATE DE AGROQUIMICOS, EQUIPOS DE FUMIGACION Y FOLIARES !!! Artículo: Comercialización de agroquímicos en Perú se mantendrá estable este año y facturará US$ 150 millones Estudio del mercado de agroquímicos Devida: Unos 700 mil litros de agroquímicos se usan en cultivos de coca destinados a narcotráfico

----------

